# Whole sale pays off



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We have a great food (incl. meat) supplier in our area. Today had 30 lb turkey necks and 40 lb chicken backs for just over $60.00. Tripe I get at a local custom butcher: $10.00 per whole tripe. Most expensive is liver and kidney but overall feeding raw is not that expensive for us. 
Can recommend searching for whole sale. This one delivers to caterers and restaurants.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was just figuring this out today. I got 40 pounds of quarters, 30 pounds of turkey necks and 40 pounds of backs for $73.00 from a farm. I was trying to get chicken necks but they were out, the turkey necks are huge. They weigh between 1.5-2 pounds each and are 12-15 inches in length. I have never seen turkey necks that big.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy cheap!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I was just figuring this out today. I got 40 pounds of quarters, 30 pounds of turkey necks and 40 pounds of backs for $73.00 from a farm. I was trying to get chicken necks but they were out, the turkey necks are huge. They weigh between 1.5-2 pounds each and are 12-15 inches in length. I have never seen turkey necks that big.


Even better. How long does that last with your crew? What kinda freezer do you have?
The turkey necks come in sizes. Right now I have them from young turkeys so they are smaller. Sometimes they get me the Tom sized. Huge! Deja devoures them without a problem. She eats them by cutting off one vertebrae at a time. I am still stunned that you don't find anything back in her poop. Along with a chunk of tripe that she only tenderizes but swallows whole, the meal is gone within 5 minutes. My hubby and and I always sit out side with her to watch it. Pure entertainment.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

llombardo- Would you mind sharing the name of the farm you go to? That price is way better than what I'm getting at our local farm!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Whole sale suppliers are a great resource. I feed 4 dogs raw, supplements included, for under $100/month. Average prices for me include:

Chicken quarters $0.35/lb
Chicken gizzards $0.70/lb
Chicken liver $0.89/lb
Turkey necks $0.65/lb
Turkey hearts $0.65/lb
Pork heart $0.89/lb
Pork riblets $0.99/lb
Pork cushion $1.15/lb
Beef heart $0.99/lb
Beef liver & sweetbreads $1.09/lb
Beef kidney $0.69/lb

Those are my staples. I also get green tripe, venison, beef, goat, and lamb grinds from a local supplier for $2-$2.50/lb. There are plenty of Asian stores close by with an abundance of organs, fresh fish, duck and chickn feet, etc.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

You guys are all so lucky! I'm feeding a commercial raw right now, roughly $120 a month. I've been trying to start making it myself, not for cost purposes but just my piece of mind.. Best price I have figured out myself so far .. 275 a month.. One dog. I search everyday and contact everywhere I can trying to find some good wholesale prices


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Osito, that is crazy cheap.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Even better. How long does that last with your crew? What kinda freezer do you have?
> The turkey necks come in sizes. Right now I have them from young turkeys so they are smaller. Sometimes they get me the Tom sized. Huge! Deja devoures them without a problem. She eats them by cutting off one vertebrae at a time. I am still stunned that you don't find anything back in her poop. Along with a chunk of tripe that she only tenderizes but swallows whole, the meal is gone within 5 minutes. My hubby and and I always sit out side with her to watch it. Pure entertainment.


I need a total of 196 pounds of meaty bones(necks, backs, quarters) a month and 154 pounds of muscle meats a month for all of mine. That does not included the liver, kidney, pancreas, spleen, tripe, gullet, trachea and fish. I have a medium size freezer and I have most everything meticulously placed in there. I have a huge order, 243 pounds of meat coming on Sat. I will be organizing and reorganizing most of the day I'm sure. I'll have all that meat, plus whatever chicken is left that I just bought and bagged and about 50 pounds of goat leg bones in there. I will squeeze any extra organ stuff in there that overloads my regular fridge.


----------



## Mandarigma (Oct 3, 2015)

Wish I could find deals like that.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Check restaurant depot many locations... will need a business license typey (whatever your county/state requires) to get a membership however.


----------



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

*Who is the supplier?*



osito23 said:


> Whole sale suppliers are a great resource. I feed 4 dogs raw, supplements included, for under $100/month. Average prices for me include:
> 
> Chicken quarters $0.35/lb
> Chicken gizzards $0.70/lb
> ...


Osito, where in TX are you? I'm in the Rio Grande Valley, and have to rely on HEB, walmart and La Michocana for meats for my two smaller dogs, puppy and 5 cats. My prices seem to be similar to some of yours, even at not-wholesale, but only for chicken and pork, even can get beef hearts and sweetbreads only a bit more expensive than you. 

Getting green tripe, anything not resembling a chicken or pig, however, is impossible.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

brandydan said:


> Osito, where in TX are you? I'm in the Rio Grande Valley, and have to rely on HEB, walmart and La Michocana for meats for my two smaller dogs, puppy and 5 cats. My prices seem to be similar to some of yours, even at not-wholesale, but only for chicken and pork, even can get beef hearts and sweetbreads only a bit more expensive than you.
> 
> Getting green tripe, anything not resembling a chicken or pig, however, is impossible.


I'm in the Austin area and am lucky to be in a great coop. One of our main suppliers is a restaurant supply company from Houston, and its prices are awesome. In addition to the prices I listed I can also get different beef or lamb cuts for ~$2.50/lb, which is unheard of in the grocery stores around here. I believe San Antonio has a raw coop too that would be closer to you. I also use Texas Tripe for some items including grinds and tripe - they might be worth looking into.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just found a coop here and I'm so glad! Here are some of the prices.
Pork liver $0.99/lb
Pork trim $1.39/lb
Pork heart $1.09/lb
Chicken necks or backs $.60/lb
Turkey necks $1.09/lb
Beef heart $1.69/lb
Beef liver or kidney $1.09/lb

And I just stocked up on chicken liver ($.89/lb) and chicken quarters ($.29/lb) at my local grocery store!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

llombardo said:


> ... he turkey necks are huge. They weigh between 1.5-2 pounds each and are 12-15 inches in length. I have never seen turkey necks that big.


Darn, are you sure they don't have ostriches hidden in the barn somewhere?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

amburger16 said:


> You guys are all so lucky! I'm feeding a commercial raw right now, roughly $120 a month. I've been trying to start making it myself, not for cost purposes but just my piece of mind.. Best price I have figured out myself so far .. 275 a month.. One dog. I search everyday and contact everywhere I can trying to find some good wholesale prices


Holy cow. My butcher is making up a custom meat/organ meat base for me, I buy it in pre-portioned blocks weighted at my specification, and it's about $110/month. Throw in the supplements I have to buy every now and then, and the coconut oil and the vegetables I blend, and it's probably closer to $130/month. I'm doing more work myself but the price tag is lower.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go to you local bar that serves things like wings. Ask them who their supplier is. Contact that business. Most likely they will only deliver to businesses. I am fortunate in that the local wholesaler will deliver to me and is smart enough to figure out they have a dog food market. They now have a whole listing of items that people buy for dog food.

Go to your local farmers market and find who is selling eggs. Those people know where your local poultry butchers are! Find the organic farmers and ask them about the necks, feet and livers/hearts.


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow. I am really envious. 

I have had to switch on/off raw because at about $5/lb blended it is really too expensive. (I have to give my small boy at least 2lbs/day or he cries)

Farmers market in my area are really expensive. (Boston Metrowest). Adding the word "farmers market" here seem to immediately jack up prices 50% or more?!


----------

